# Contender Pistol in 223 for Deer ?



## GregoryB. (Jul 12, 2015)

I see a lot of people using the 223/5.56 with a 16 inch barreled AR and wondered how TC Contender in 223 with a 14 inch barrel would do. Has any one tried it ? I know it's all about shot placement and a quality bullet.


----------



## Philbow (Jul 12, 2015)

I think the contender 223 barrels have a 1 in 12 twist so at the "low" velocity from a 14 inch barrel you would be limited to the lighter (shorter)  bullets. Once upon a time I tried a 16 inch 223 contender carbine and it would barely stabilize 55 grain flat bases. (I no longer possess that particular firearm.) IMHO there are better options than the 223 in a contender pistol.

http://www.castpics.net/subsite/Twists/default.html


----------



## rosewood (Jul 13, 2015)

Mine shoots 45 grain bullets best which are very anemic for deer.  I would go with something bigger.  Get you a 44mag barrel, 35 remington or something like that for deer in the Contender.  Or if you reload like me, the 7-30 waters is a favorite.  I think if they can even be had in 6.8 SPC if that tickles your fancy.

Rosewood


----------



## GregoryB. (Jul 13, 2015)

I agree the 223 is not the greatest choice for deer. I have a 35 Remington barrel for my Contender. I was just wondering if any one uses it for deer . I would like a 7-30 or a 30-30 also.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jul 23, 2015)

The 7-30 Waters is a great Contender deer cartridge.  I have one and like it.

You can probably find, buy, or sell any of the Contender and Encore products here:

http://www.encoreclassifieds.com/forum/index.php?t=i&

Alot of good information there also.

Dave


----------



## pacecars (Jul 27, 2015)

If I was going to use a factory T/C barrel I would load the Barnes 50 or 53gr TSX bullets and shoot any deer that you run across and be perfectly happy.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 23, 2016)

The whole idea of the easily interchangeable barrels on the T/C Condender and Encore guns is so that you can have the right caliber for the game younger hunting that day.
If deer is your game, the .223 barrel is NOT the right one to use.
Save that for coyotes or woodchucks or even beaver, and get another barrel in s caliber that shoots (and properly stabilizes) 100-grain bullets for big game.

I had three barrels fit my Contender: 
.22LR,  .44 Mag /.44 shotshell, and .30-30.  I had small game covered, as well as big game for close range shots in thick cover, and big game shots across a 150+ yard clearing.


----------



## Buckhead (Jan 24, 2016)

A former member of our deer lease hunted exclusively with a 14" Contender in .223.  As I recall, he used a Win 64 grain factory load.  He always took at least one deer per season, including some decent bucks.  I don't remember him ever losing a deer.  He was a former bow hunter with shoulder issues and hunted as if he was using a bow.  Tree stands, close range, very selective with his shots.

I haven't spoken with him in a couple years.  He bought his own land and is retired, but am sure he still uses his Contender.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 24, 2016)

Gregory B- I use the 35 Remington Barrel for deer with excellent success.  Look at the "Handgun Meat Run X3" thread from this past November 22nd.


----------

